# Cigar Aficionado's?



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wondering if there are other members here who enjoy a nice, fine cigar every once in a while?? I'm not talking about Swisher Sweets, Backwoods, etc. 

The reason I am asking, is that I am in a position to purchase a humidor. I have always purchased one cigar at a time, but running to the store to just buy one is becoming more of a PITA than anything else. I am in the market for 2 small humidors (to hold 25-50). I am seeking 2 because I enjoy Acid cigars, which are infused, and don't want that flavor/smell getting into my other cigars (Padron, Cohiba, etc).

Any suggestions, tips, comments??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have been smoking fine, hand rolled premium cigars for 25 years and have owned about 6 or 8 humidors and they all sucked.... so for the last 10 years or so i been keeping my smokes in glass canning jars, the ones with the wired , hinged lid.... they are air tight, dont need to be prehumidified .... no brainer for me at least.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

What about your past humidors "sucked"? Also, what do you use for humidification in the glass canning jars?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the basic rule of thumb for cigar storage is 70/70 .... thats 70 degrees and 70% humidity ... so you need to constantly monitor your humidors unless you live inside a tobacco shop with a walk in humidor.

when i lived in mississippi the humidity and temp were ALWAYS over 70.... so mold is an issue
living in oregon now, the arid climate is rarely 70% humidity, so the crappy lil humidification gizmos need constant filling with special fluids and you need to make sure the humidor itself is prehumidified and stays that way.... every time you open the humidor, it changes the temp and humidity.

if i wanted to spend that much time worrying about my smoke, i would smoke a pipe!

to keep the jars humidified, i use drymistat tube.... add water, drop em in the middle of the jars, forget about them.
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=accessories_detail&ItemCode=3TADM&type=HMF


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess I should mention that a few years back I had a humidor, but I let it go and ended up selling it, so I am just back in the market for a new one.

Is that drymistat tube 1 way or 2 way? (Meaning does it absorb if the humidity gets too high)

Any pictures of your humidor?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You don't receive CIGAR AFICIANADO catalogs???????????


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

AFICIONADO...........sorry....I get them all the time, and I'm a cig smoker.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to smoke, last time more than 30 years ago.
I loved good cigars.
Like Ted, I went a fairly simple route: I used a glazed ceramic jar with a gasketed, airtight top, although it was easier to open than one of Ted's canning jars. Inside was an aluminum (I think) cigar tube into which I punched some holes; it was filled with non-cotton "cotton" fluff, into which I occasionally dripped a bit of water.
I still have that jar. It now holds the last few ounces of some extremely fine pipe tobacco that I can no longer smoke. Every so often, I open the jar and inhale. Then I salivate for an hour.

When my daughter was little, I would walk with her on Halloween, on her "Trick or Treat" rounds. (By then, I had given up smoking...except...)
On the next block lived a guy who was a cigar connoisseur. My daughter got a few pieces of candy from him, but every Halloween I got a wonderful real-Cuban cigar!
As we walked home, she ate the candy, and I smoked the cigar: My one cigar of the entire year.
One Halloween, I got sick on the way home: My body would no longer tolerate nicotine. I had to give up even my once-a-year cigar!
But to this day, when someone passes by smoking a really fine cigar, my nose wants to follow him wherever he's going.


----------



## Stevins (May 22, 2012)

Puff Cigar Discussion Forums

Very good forums and very informative

I have been enjoying cigars for a while now, If you have any questions or need advice, I would be happy to help.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

berettabone said:


> You don't receive CIGAR AFICIANADO catalogs???????????


I don't care to spend money on a magazine, when I can read about the reviews online for free.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Stevins said:


> Puff Cigar Discussion Forums
> 
> Very good forums and very informative
> 
> I have been enjoying cigars for a while now, If you have any questions or need advice, I would be happy to help.


I will take a look at that forum, thank you. I'll probably PM you sometime soon as well.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I used to smoke, last time more than 30 years ago.
> I loved good cigars.
> Like Ted, I went a fairly simple route: I used a glazed ceramic jar with a gasketed, airtight top, although it was easier to open than one of Ted's canning jars. Inside was an aluminum (I think) cigar tube into which I punched some holes; it was filled with non-cotton "cotton" fluff, into which I occasionally dripped a bit of water.
> I still have that jar. It now holds the last few ounces of some extremely fine pipe tobacco that I can no longer smoke. Every so often, I open the jar and inhale. Then I salivate for an hour.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Steve. I'm surprised that a cigar had enough nicotine to send your body over the edge!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not a magazine, it's a catalog...and it's free.......put that in your pipe......


shakinghorizons said:


> I don't care to spend money on a magazine, when I can read about the reviews online for free.


----------



## Stevins (May 22, 2012)

Here are 2 website that I use to order my smokes...... ordering online is always going to be cheaper than a store, though I always support my local smoke shops 

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i use to buy at Cigars - Shop Quality Cigars - Thompson Cigar ... lots of times they have specials along with a humidor.... worth a look


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I smoked cigars for a few years. While on a short deployment to Spain I was able to buy some real Cubans. I thought they would be more of a novelty and not live up to the hype. I figured us Americans talked them up so much because we couldn't get them. I was wrong. They were better than any other cigar I've ever smoked. Damn commies need to leave power in Cuba. :mrgreen:


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

+1 puff.com or cigarasylum.com.

70/70 is mold range in my opinion; tupperware with humidity beads is inexpensive and works fine if you aim for 65/65. I keep a couple hundred stogies in the basement in a winecooler - humidors are like a second job; go tupperware unless or until....


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will definitely be doing a "tupperdor". I already have a digital hygrometer, so know I just need to get to Wally World or the Container store.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

shakinghorizons said:


> Thanks everyone, I will definitely be doing a "tupperdor". I already have a digital hygrometer...


I really love a good cigar and, over time, accumulated quite a few. With that accumulation came the means to store and maintain them. It took me years of fiddling to discover that the right sized tupperware container (or cooler) and some 65% Heartfelt humidity beads makes as fine storage device as anything from spanish cedar. Also, taking a gentle bite on the foot of a cigar will either "moosh" at the soggy side, crunch at the dry side or spring back firmly when humidity is just right. I haven't looked at a hygrometer in years. Keep them springy and under 70*F and you'll never have a mold problem. What I'm saying is, don't lose the forest in the trees. Good luck. The cigar slope is more slippery than pursuit of the perfect 9mm pocket-auto.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just a thought:
Will the normally somewhat volatile plasticizers in the Tupperware add an off-flavor to the cigars within?

(That's why I used a ceramic jar.)


----------



## crp45 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my friend I can help with the 9mm--solution Rohrbaugh R 9. Have a humidor also I just put the cigars in there and don't worry about them. My cigars do not last long enough to dry out.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just a thought:
> Will the normally somewhat volatile plasticizers in the Tupperware add an off-flavor to the cigars within?
> 
> (That's why I used a ceramic jar.)


You'd think so, Steve... but, after storing cigars in plastic coolers, winecoolers or Tupperware, hundreds (maybe thousands) of fine cigar puffers around the world conclude "no noticeable effect." I've kept hundreds of fine cigars in temp-regulated the Haier winecooler (all plastic guts other than stainless shelves) for almost a decade. Some get better, some stay the same and a few fall off but none ever conveyed an off taste. And they are certainly more temp/humidity stable than the lower-end garden variety humidors.

If you're only keep a few cigars then a sealed ceramic jar would be a good choice as long as the stogies don't get banged up on the heads (which can happen with vertical storage) and you don't get lonely not being able to see 'em.


----------

